# Dirty wants out



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Our buck Cedar (fondly named Dirty due to a buck's tendencies to pee on their faces) has been staring longingly into the chicken/duck pen through the fence they share.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ebony Queen said:


> Our buck Cedar (fondly named Dirty due to a buck's tendencies to pee on their faces) has been staring longingly into the chicken/duck pen through the fence they share.


Do you mind if I save this and put it as my wallpaper on my phone??

That is just too stinking cute!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm buck-sitting a ND buck who does the same thing. I wondered about that! LOL


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

How cute is that!

I love how his little teethies are showing. :lovey:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Emilieanne, "Too stinkin cute":lol:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Emilieanne, "Too stinkin cute":lol:


Haha well it issssss 
If I saw that, I would run up and give him a kiss lol 
It's just A DOR A BLE!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ebony Queen he is gorgeous, love that deep rich shiny coat!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! Love it! ♥♥♥♥


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Do you mind if I save this and put it as my wallpaper on my phone??
> 
> That is just too stinking cute!


Not at all!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ebony Queen said:


> Not at all!


Yaaaaaaay 
New back round!!!


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Ebony Queen said:


> Our buck Cedar (fondly named Dirty due to a buck's tendencies to pee on their faces) has been staring longingly into the chicken/duck pen through the fence they share.


He is a beauty love the color how old is he


----------

